# Swarm Trap - Some Questions



## Dardan (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi, i am new here so i don't know if this post is good in this place.

I have read about Swarm Trap's and that's amazing! I have lost over 3 swarms, and my neighbors even more.
I live near of Mountains so i can easy put traps out.

The questions:

1) I don't have Lemon Essential Oil - What should i do ?
2) How many frames should i use ? ( My super has 10 frames ) - Image Attached
3) Where is the ideal place to put the Trap ?

Thank you for having time to answer my questions.

With regards,
Dardan


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

Dardan Welcome to Beesource.
Just read the other threads in the swam, trap out area. 
Have fun and good luck.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>1) I don't have Lemon Essential Oil - What should i do ?

Buy some. You can get it on Amazon. You can even get it delivered tomorrow if you want to pay extra...

> 2) How many frames should i use ? ( My super has 10 frames ) - Image Attached

I fill the box with frames, but quite a few would be empty foundationless frames. I don't like to have to do a cutout.

> 3) Where is the ideal place to put the Trap ?

Where the swarms are... if you know there was a swarm there before, that's a good place... it's like fishing, you may have to experiment.


----------



## Dardan (Apr 4, 2014)

Michael Bush said:


> >1) I don't have Lemon Essential Oil - What should i do ?
> 
> Buy some. You can get it on Amazon. You can even get it delivered tomorrow if you want to pay extra...
> 
> ...


In fact, eBay or Amazon don't work for our country, we are a new developing Country. So that option is good for your country but not for me .

Does the trap work without the Lemon Essential Oil ?

if not, Is there any DYI for how to make Lemon Essential Oil ?

Thanks.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Does the trap work without the Lemon Essential Oil ?

Not nearly as well.

> if not, Is there any DYI for how to make Lemon Essential Oil ?

Grow some lemongrass. Rub the inside of the trap with it and leave some of the grass there.

I don't know how hard lemongrass essential oil is to find in Kosovo, but it's worth looking. There are places around here that sell all kinds of essential oils in one store, from ambergris to patchouli to rose oil and everything in between. That kind of place usually has lemongrass essential oil.


----------



## Dardan (Apr 4, 2014)

Michael Bush said:


> >Does the trap work without the Lemon Essential Oil ?
> 
> Not nearly as well.
> 
> ...


All right, i will reply if i found any.

Thanks


----------



## Greg Lowe (Feb 3, 2012)

You could also begin making swarm lure with old queens. When you replace a queen or accidentally kill a queen , drop your old queen into a jar with a few ounces of alcohol in it. It may be one this year, two next year and so on... The queens pheromones will then be helpful in attracting swarms. 

Then put some of the alcohol on and into your swarm trap.


----------



## Dardan (Apr 4, 2014)

Greg Lowe said:


> You could also begin making swarm lure with old queens. When you replace a queen or accidentally kill a queen , drop your old queen into a jar with a few ounces of alcohol in it. It may be one this year, two next year and so on... The queens pheromones will then be helpful in attracting swarms.
> 
> Then put some of the alcohol on and into your swarm trap.


Wow that's a nice idea !

As soon as i have a queen i will try it for sure

Thanks Greg


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

If you have any old broodcomb or even burr comb that has been scraped out of a hive it would be better than nothing. Also you can build a new hive body to give your bees and then use the old one - which smells like a bee hive - for a swarm trap. If the box is like what the bees are looking for, and it is in the right place they might move in without any lure at all. Still - really try to find some lemongrass essential oil.


----------



## imkerwannabee (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm wanting to try my first swarm trap in a deep with 10 frames of old comb. How much lemongrass oil should I use? I was planning on placing it on my regular hive stand close to another hive, or is height important? I think I read somewhere it is best if 10' high or something like that.


----------



## cjfoster72 (May 30, 2013)

I took a q-tip and put 2-3 drops on each end and then rubbed it around the inside perimeter of the hive. Then I put the q-tip in a small baggie and placed it on top of the frames. I'm placing my bait hives 6-7 feet off the ground so I can reach them without a latter. I read placement should be 5-10 feet high so I hope this will work. This is my first year using swarm traps...can't wait to see if it works for me.
:banana:


----------



## imkerwannabee (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks cjfoster. In the meantime I've placed a deep with 10 frames of old comb and a few drops of lemon grass oil on one of my existing hive stands close to another very strong hive. This is only 1' off the ground.

A friend living with us wanted to start beekeeping and was given an old hive. He placed it on the ground behind our house until he got his bees. Mine swarmed and moved into his hive....

Bees'll do what bees want to do.

Imkerwannabee


----------



## Capphd (May 20, 2013)

We built and started using swarm traps according to the instructions on the forum this spring for the first time. We filled them with frames (one drawn and the rest empty) and baited with LGO. So far this month, we have caught seven swarms in five boxes. It works.


----------



## labradorfarms (Dec 11, 2013)

Would Honey Bee Healthy do? Since it has LGO in it?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Would Honey Bee Healthy do? Since it has LGO in it? 

I have used it in a pinch. It doesn't work as well as straight LGO in my experience but better than nothing.


----------



## JanO (Dec 3, 2013)

I just built and set up 2 swarm traps with 5 foundationless frames each, baited with just LGO. I wish I had some comb to add to the traps, but LGO is all I have to work with. I set them in a wooded area where there are a lot of maples that the bees seem to be enjoying this time of year. So far I haven't gotten any swarms, but I'm optimistic that it's only a matter of time.


----------

